# Need to Boost audio level on .wmv file



## Mike Circuit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi I have a .wmv video that I made myself. It uses a music track which I ripped off a CD. In Movie Maker it wouldn't let me boost the volume at all (the vlume slider was already set to maximum - so I could only reduce it!), which was annoying because I wanted it louder. I'm sure there must be a way to the boost the volume on a .wmv file - thanks for any help


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps the Windows Media Encoder?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You need an NLE that will allow you to control individual sound tracks using volume envelopes. Once you rendered to .wmv you made it difficult to do.


----------



## Mike Circuit (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Whats a NLE? I still have the file in Windows Movie Maker, so I can make the video again - its just that I can't boost the sound in that at all - above the initial volume. I am new to Movie Maker so maybe I am missing something - it seems a bit of an oversight to not let you boost the volume!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I am not sure how many sound tracks Moviemaker supports What you would do is recapture the .avi file. The sound should be on one track the video on another. Then you can manipulate the volume levels on the sound track. The problem is, if you just want to lower one aspect of the sound on the single tract, you can't do that. Thus, most Non Linear Editors (NLE's) allow you to mix separate tracks together. You would have once track for voice, one for music etc. That would allow you fine tuning control over your video's sound. 

Again, Moviemaker is a very basic NLE so I am not sure how it functions.


----------



## Mike Circuit (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been looking into this and it seems that it is a problem with Movie Maker in Vista only - in this version by default th evolume slider is set to maximum - so you can only decrease it. Lots of people are moaning about it - you would have thought Microsoft would have fixed this.

Sorry Phantom - I didn't see your post earlier - I have downloaded Media Encoder but how do I increase the volume? I have set my .wmv file as source, but I can't figure out how to change the audio levels. some help if possible? thanks


----------

